# Moving to Ottawa without DHG&E



## NSDreamer (30 Jun 2014)

Hey All, 

 I'm moving from Halifax to Ottawa for a 3 year Cl B contract position. I was wondering if anyone here from the reserves had any experience with Brookfield and IRP for similar moves, DHG&E isn't auth (surprise!) but my understanding is brookfield will still cover things like home inspections etc... Does anyone have any experience with this and some pointers for a young fellah heading out?

 Cheers!

 PS if anyone knows any good places to rent in Ottawa feel free to send me a pm!


----------



## CountDC (30 Jun 2014)

Cl B Contract?  Never saw one of those, only ever see offers and SOUs.

Has anyone requested the auth for a move through DCBA for you?  Come to think of it have you requested a move? All the people I hire from out of area get a move so I find it strange that you are going on a 3 year with no move auth.   


if you are only going there for 3 years I would recommend the 2 bedroom PMQs (not SHH) as decent and reasonably priced if you are able to get one.  They have had a lot of work over the last 8 years so should still be ok accomodations. They have the added bonus of less hassle to get in than renting local apts/houses and the rent comes off your pay so you never have to worry about it.   Of course a factor that is missing and may determine where you want to go is which location you are actually working.  I was in Pearkes so on days I didn't cycle I could catch the bus which had great service from the Q's to my work site.  You may want to take a Q while you shop around for something else, fair number of people do that rather than taking something off base on short notice and then regretting it.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (30 Jun 2014)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> if anyone knows any good places to rent in Ottawa feel free to send me a pm!



Have you considered (the former) CFB Uplands? http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/HousingandAccommodation/SHHO/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## NSDreamer (30 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the feedback both of you.

 Count DC: This is my first long time contract out of area, and my offer is still coming of the PRL. I'm just jumping on a head start, but the REO listing specifically stated DHG&E wasn't authorized. I hadn't even thought of the Q's I'll have to look into it. I'll be working out of CFS Leitram so I've been shopping around that area.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jun 2014)

If there's no DGH&E authorized then Brookfield is not involved, and there is zero funding for inspections etc - it's all on your dime.


As for a place to live: More details about you might be in order to help shape those recommendations- household size?  Pets?  How do you want to commute?  Leisure activities?  In the immortal words of the theme song to "Diff'rent Strokes", "What might be right for you, may not be right for some..."

For example: if you're single, living in Barrhaven is a fate worse than death.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jun 2014)

Crispy Bacon said:
			
		

> Have you considered (the former) CFB Uplands? http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/HousingandAccommodation/SHHO/Pages/default.aspx



Keep in mind the eligibility for SHHO in Ottawa:



> Eligible members must be: MCpl and below, OCdt, 2Lt, or Lt (not including Navy) who are posted to the NCR.
> 
> Class B & C Reservists are eligible, provided they possess at least a year-long contract.
> 
> ...



And it's a mandatory minimum one year stay.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (1 Jul 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Keep in mind the eligibility for SHHO in Ottawa:
> 
> And it's a mandatory minimum one year stay.



With a 40% vacancy rate, I hear they've been more loose on the eligibility requirements.


----------



## Robert0288 (1 Jul 2014)

Also CFB Uplands is less than a 10m drive to work in the morning.  15m cycle to the beach as well.


----------



## NSDreamer (2 Jul 2014)

Hrm Interesting, I'll have to contact them and schedule a viewing while I'm up there before I move. I really lucked out in taht I was planning to go to Ottawa anyway for a cousins wedding, so I just extended my dates and presto chango house hunting trip!

 The idea of being able to bike to work is very attractive!

 Thanks for all the feedback guys and gals, it's really appreciated. There's only so much info you can get over the net as opposed to talking to people who've lived in the AO


----------



## CountDC (7 Jul 2014)

let us know how you make out.  ottawa is great for cycling, my main tpt to work while there.  Uplands is good and close to Lietrem so would be a good choice although personally I didn't like the SHH so went with the Q's on the upper base.

No move really sucks and I really don't understand why some places do it like that unless they are thinking it comes out of their budget (it doesn't thankfully).  i advertise nationally and that a move will be considered.  Can't actually say it will granted as there is a nice office in Ottawa that has the final say on it.


----------



## NSDreamer (5 Aug 2014)

Hey Folks,

 Thanks again for the tips, I ended up getting a Townhouse out in Orleans beautiful place and half the price of similar places I was looking at downtown. I guess I can suffer a 40 minute bus ride when I want to go downtown without the car for that!

  Looking forward to exploring the city, once I get free time and am not being sent anywhere! First step tomorrow is getting my new license/plates/health card...oh fun paperwork...might as well clear into the mess at the same time eh :nod:


----------



## Ottawa Greg (17 Aug 2014)

Long time lurker checking in 

Glad to hear you found a spot. Orleans is definitely a nice place to live. I was going to suggest Barrhaven (http://www.ottawarealestate.ca/barrhaven-homes-for-sale.php) as there seems to be some good rental options and homes aren't super pricey.


----------



## sarahsmom (17 Aug 2014)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Hey Folks,
> 
> Thanks again for the tips, I ended up getting a Townhouse out in Orleans beautiful place and half the price of similar places I was looking at downtown. I guess I can suffer a 40 minute bus ride when I want to go downtown without the car for that!
> 
> Looking forward to exploring the city, once I get free time and am not being sent anywhere! *First step tomorrow is getting my new license/plates/health card...*oh fun paperwork...might as well clear into the mess at the same time eh :nod:



Just a thought but if you are on a 3 yr class B contract you should not be using/getting an Ontario health card (OHIP). You are supposed to go to the MIR for all your health needs (and the military dental clinic for your dental needs) until the end of your contract.


----------



## NSDreamer (18 Aug 2014)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Just a thought but if you are on a 3 yr class B contract you should not be using/getting an Ontario health card (OHIP). You are supposed to go to the MIR for all your health needs (and the military dental clinic for your dental needs) until the end of your contract.



Hrm interesting, I thought it was mandatory civi-side unlinked to DND that if you are residing over 60% of the time in a province following something like 6 months you had to switch?

 Now I have to look into it... Thanks for the thought


----------



## NSDreamer (18 Aug 2014)

Ottawa Greg said:
			
		

> Long time lurker checking in
> 
> Glad to hear you found a spot. Orleans is definitely a nice place to live. I was going to suggest Barrhaven (http://www.ottawarealestate.ca/barrhaven-homes-for-sale.php) as there seems to be some good rental options and homes aren't super pricey.



Thought about Barrhaven, but bit of a commute to things, my new place is near enough that I can take a bus downtown and only have to pay a cab one way if I want to go have fun! Plus I can bike to work through farm country which is nice.


----------

